# Handgelenkschutz



## Drakush (22. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute. Ich überlege mir Handgelenkprotektoren zu kaufen.
Hab ein paar von 661 gefunden für rund 20-30 Euronen. 
Kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das die was können.
Würde mir sowas wie ein Leat Brace für Handgelenke wünschen.
Kennt jemand was bezahlbares und sinnvolles?
Oder hat gute Erfahrungen mit Handgelenkprotektoren gemacht die er empfehlen kann?? 

Danke schon mal!! 

Gruß


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juli 2010)

Die von 661 taugen als Schutz gar nix da sie weich sind.Höchstens als Unterstützung fürs Handgelenk.

Ich habe mir normale Inline-Protektoren die jeweils oben und unten eine Schiene haben genommen und die untere einfach rausgeschnitten.Funzt super gut unter Handschuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2010)

Also die Wristwrap von 661 sind schon ok! Sie müssen ja etwas nachgeben damit Du 1. die Hand noch bewegen kannst und 2. Du dir nicht die Finger, Hand, Unterarm brichst. Du musst es einfach so sehen, der 100% Schutz ist, dass Du es mit dem fahren ganz lässt. Auch der Brustpanzer kann dich nicht immer vor einer gebrochenen Rippe schützen, aber er verringert das Risiko etwas mehr als ohne zu fahren.


----------



## Drakush (22. Juli 2010)

Das es nen 100%igen schutz gibt ,ist mir klar. und aufhören...never!! solange die hände noch dran sind. 

Danke für die antworten teste mich dann durch.20 okken sind nix wenn es funzt dann ist das ok.


----------



## berkel (22. Juli 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Ich habe mir normale Inline-Protektoren die jeweils oben und unten eine Schiene haben genommen und *die untere einfach rausgeschnitten*.Funzt super gut unter Handschuhen


Was ist dann noch die Funktion der Protektoren? Bei normalen Stürzen kommt die Kraft ja von unten/vorne auf die Hand/-gelenk. Beim Inlineskaten/Snowboarden hat man da eben den Vorteil das man nichts greifen muss, beim Biken funktionieren die Dinger nicht.


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juli 2010)

Funktioniert bestens.Kein Überstrecken des Handgelenkes möglich.
Besserer Schutz als nur mit einem Handschuh ist definitiv gegeben.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> Das es nen 100%igen schutz gibt ,ist mir klar. und aufhören...never!! solange die hände noch dran sind.
> 
> Danke für die antworten teste mich dann durch.20 okken sind nix wenn es funzt dann ist das ok.



Sie erfüllen ihren Zweck, ich fahre sie nach meinem Kahnbeinbruch selber und sie behindern nicht schützen aber. Die haben jetzt schon oft bei stürzen das Gelenk geschützt.


Ach ja, man trägt sie über den Handschuh , viele (ich auch) versuchen sie am Anfang drunter zu ziehen


----------



## underdog01 (23. Juli 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P.../SixSixOne-661-Wrist-Wrap-Pro-2010::1993.html

Sehr geile Größenbeschreibung:



> ...
> SixSixOne 661 - Wrist Wrap Pro 2010
> ...
> ..
> ...



Also Vorsicht, ist quasi von Haus aus jedem zu eng!


----------



## HeavyMG (27. August 2010)

hier mal ein komentar von einem arzt:


> Ähm,
> ich denke das ist eher eine suboptimale Lösung.
> Denn wenn das Handgelenk hält dann ist das Schlüsselbein dran.
> ACG-Sprenung oder Bruch, jenachdem was eher nachgibt.
> ...


eigentlich wollte ich mir auch so ein teil kaufen... aber geld ausgeben um sich was anderes zu brechen!??


----------



## dirt1004 (28. August 2010)

Ich finde es schon wichtig.


----------



## Makke (4. September 2010)

für die Entlastung/Schonung sind die hier ganz gut:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=957

zumal sie nicht komplett die Kräfte umleiten, sondern nur teilweise, funktionieren aber super, haben mir in Latsch sehr geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

